# Phenom 840



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

this is smc link showing it as an opteron -
AMD Phenom II Opteron 840 (HDX840WFK42GM)
it shows it as socket F.

if you google the part number-
AMD Phenom II X4 840 - HDX840WFK42GM (HDX840WFGMBOX)
its am3 or am2+ processor.

this review states it am3 too -
AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.20 GHz Review - Page 1/12 | techPowerUp



> What AMD has done here is mix up the Athlon II quad Propus core with Phenom II brand. After introduction of Athlon II X4 645, quad core Athlon II models clocking above 3.0 GHz were starting to catch up to slower Phenom II models, so AMD decided to upgrade the low cost Propus core to Phenom II brand. In other words, what we have here is Athlon II X4 "650" renamed to Phenom II X4 800 series. In terms of specifications, it is identical to every other Athlon II X4 SKU, and the one thing that differed Athlon II from Phenom II series, L3 cache is no more.



but amd website again shows it as opteron of socket f -*shop.amd.com/US/_layouts/shop/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=HDX840WFK42GM&region=us-en

so what is that?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

its called *confusion*... 

...or AMD might've just found out that an Opteron F socket is exactly the same as Phenom II AM2+/AM3 socket...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

gaurav


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> its called *confusion*...







Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> ...or AMD might've just found out that an Opteron F socket is exactly the same as Phenom II AM2+/AM3 socket...



AMD is confused. first it was confused which category to go for this chip (Athlon II or PII) & then which socket to use. but finding that Socket F is same as socket AM3 by AMD at this stage, its surely hilarious (even if this is a error on AMD's part).


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2011)

Only SMC is confused, I guess.


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 5, 2011)

off topic
hey guys i am just thinking  that if we get this phenom x4 820 over an athlon x4 then wouldn't we will have 50% more chance of unlocking  L3 cache than athlon x4's .as it is showing in below cpu-z screen as a deneb die, and i guess L3 cache is just locked . Please suggest  *tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/Phenom_II_X4_840/images/stock.jpg


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 5, 2011)

lol..n now intel will see that link n say "hey, i guess this is our 2011 socket which is yet to come in market.."


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2011)

kamal_saran said:


> off topic
> hey guys i am just thinking  that if we get this phenom x4 820 over an athlon x4 then wouldn't we will have 50% more chance of unlocking  L3 cache than athlon x4's .as it is showing in below cpu-z screen as a deneb die, and i guess L3 cache is just locked . Please suggest



maybe you are right but also as its marketed as a Phenom II, so CPU_Z is showing the core as Deneb. but sadly its based on Propus core only. unlocking chance more or less remains the same i.e. slim at best.


----------

